# 4br 2b home on 5 acres w/ barn in ctrl VA



## englandranch (Apr 16, 2008)

Relocating. Newly Remodeled Home on 5 private acres surrounded by woods in Beautiful Central Virginia! Every room in this 4 bedroom 2 bath 2900 SF home has been updated! Rooms are large including 650 SF Great Room with stunning wood ceiling! Cleared fields among mature hardwoods and 50X40 pole barn and fenced pasture make this the perfect property for horses (or other farm animals) or simply for a country retreat. Sit on the front porch swing and enjoy this peaceful setting. New flooring throughout, updated bathroom and kitchen, skylights, new hot water heater, new well pump, new water pressure tank, newer appliances including smooth top convection oven NEW ARCHITECTURAL SHINGLE ROOF, 1200 SF wrap around deck, pool, built ins in living room, full finished basement (8 inch thick poured concrete, bone dry), large laundry/mudd room with wipe down walls for easy clean up after working in the barn or on the property. Too many upgrades to list! All this for only $227,500 (thatâs just $78 a SF) and LOW taxes (less than $75 a month). Country living without being too far out. 5 minutes to Brookneal with everything you need, 30 minutes to Lynchburg, 20 minutes to Altavista. OWNER OFFERING $5,000 TOWARD CLOSING COSTS! MUST SEE!!! BRING ALL OFFERS. CALL 434-376-7395 TODAY. MAKE YOUR COUNTRY DREAMS COME TRUE! MLS#235971 email [email protected]. 4 yr old Appaloosa mare with hall of fame bloodlines can be included for someone who will love her with acceptable offer.


----------



## englandranch (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry forgot to put this earlier. If anyone is interested in looking at the listing and pictures please go to http://www.lynchburgmls.com/cust_mls/cust_srchsfh_res.asp?sqlargs=(235971,H,,)

If you click on all photos there is more than just the first few to see. Thanks


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

The link isn't working for me.


----------



## englandranch (Apr 16, 2008)

Fryegirl said:


> The link isn't working for me.


I am sorry for the delay in responding I was outside with my daughter while she was riding.
Link to the mls listing is simply not working. Please go to www.buyvahome.com, it is the website with description and pictures that we created for our home. If you need more pics or information please let me know.

Sorry for the inconvenience 

Have a good day


----------

